

C code in Ghost In The Shell - NAFV_P
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpWdFykMVBk

======
chroma
This link should have a giant __NSFW __next to it.

It would be interesting to read a blog post about the C code, but simply
linking to a clip doesn't warrant discussion. Doubly-so for this particular
scene, since it contains nudity. I personally have no qualms with the content,
but common courtesy dictates that one warn others about nudity.

~~~
NAFV_P
> _This link should have a giant NSFW next to it._

Alright, next time I will take that into consideration.

> _It would be interesting to read a blog post about the C code, but simply
> linking to a clip doesn 't warrant discussion._

If you want something to discuss, I think I saw a double backslash in there.
It's C, but I don't think it's UNIX shiz.

> _I personally have no qualms with the content, but common courtesy dictates
> that one warn others about nudity._

Common courtesy dictates you inform the viewers that the clip contains C code.
I didn't even notice the tits.

